
Ask HN: Why isn't there an M in FANG/FAANG? - tim58
Does this acronym need to be deprecated? Is there a common thread between FANG companies I do not know about?
======
nostrademons
Headquartered in Silicon Valley. Facebook is in Menlo Park, Apple is in
Cupertino, Netflix is in Los Gatos, Google is in Mountain View. Amazon and
Microsoft are both in Seattle (well, Redmond for Microsoft).

If you expand out to FAANG there's no reason not to include Microsoft, but if
you just want the top-4 tech companies by market cap I'm partial to MAGA, for
Microsoft, Apple, Google, and Amazon. Facebook and Netflix are a tier below in
market cap.

------
detaro
It's an relatively old acronym from the financial markets. At the time, those
were the hot tech stocks. M wasn't hot.

